# probleme batterie powerbook 15 neuf



## stephunk (20 Novembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,
Voilà je viens d'acheter un powerbook g4 15 pouces (mon premier mac).
Le problème c'est que la batterie ne se charge pas, lorsque je branche la prise secteur le témoin de charge passe au vert mais le niveau de la batterie reste lui bloqué à 1%.
Donc avant de le ramener direct à la Fnac pour qu'il le change, je voulais juste savoir si quelqu'un était au courant de ce problème......
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Tox (20 Novembre 2005)

Le problème est connu et touche certains des derniers PB 15". Voir aussi : http://macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=118508


----------



## stephunk (20 Novembre 2005)

merci pour votre réponse....


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2005)

il y a un sujet dédier batterie en haut du forum, on ferme


----------

